# Kuhli Loach life span?



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a few of those loaches myself. I did alittle hunting but found this site: http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/freshwater/loaches/kuhliloach.html 
I hope that has the info you wanted, it says there that they can live up to and past ten years!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Ah yes i saw that also- I hope he's just hidin' out! Ive had him for a long time.


----------



## oldKuhli (Jul 22, 2005)

*21 years and counting for my Kuhli.*

My Kuhli Loach is at least 21 years old. That is how long I have had him. He has survived several moves across country. I saw him again today for the first time in about 6 months. Once he went over 2 years without a sighting. He is far and away the most easy going fish I have ever had. When my children were little, I used to pay them a nickle for each time they spotted Kuhli. It would keep them quiet and staring into the tank for hours. I hope you get as attached to yours as much as I am to mine.


----------



## Salamastre (Jun 19, 2005)

Once I emptied a 15 gallon tank of all fish, planning to redo it. It sat for 4 months by my desk, with no filter, no light, no food, and just a couple of sickly Egeria cuttings. Nothin ever moved there, except a couple of mosquito larvae, planarias and daphnias.

When the water had evaporated to about 10 cm. depth, and started smelling, I finally decided to clean the tank, and found the khuli, fat and happy, half buried in the mulm at the bottom. The fish was 2 years old at least at the time, 4 years old now.

If a khuli can survive 4 months unseen in a nasty tank, a couple days missing in a clean tank can't tell you much about its status.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Mine recently came out! I thought i had lost him...i feed some worms to my fish today and he came out to snag some food.


----------

